# Just bought an old pashley picador



## Tharg2007 (13 Oct 2008)

it needs some work doing on it but no major faults, will be for mrs tharg so we can go on leisurely rides together with the mini thargs

here it is in its raw form, will post some updates as I clean it up.


----------



## velocidad (14 Oct 2008)

nice! we have one of those too. bit odd to ride at first but you get used to it. don't think of it as a bike and try to lean to steer but think of the bars more like a steering wheel. the camber of the road can throw the trike off a bit too, so yo have to concentrate a bit. we took ours on the supermarket carpark after closing and just bombed about 'til we felt we'd sussed it.
hope the mrs likes it, they're a great machine!
cheers, velocidad.


----------



## spandex (14 Oct 2008)

We have one of the trikes


----------



## grhm (14 Oct 2008)

Cool, should be fun once it been given a bit of a service.

We've got a similar Picador - except it has a 3-speed hub gear not a derailier (sp?) - see this thread for a pic (with white basket removed)

Mini-grhm loves riding it in his child seat - but will insist on poking the drivers back shouting "faster, faster, pedal, pedal" 

Both brake levers on the right? I assume the previous owner had a weak/problematic left hand?


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Oct 2008)

grhm said:


> I assume the previous owner had a weak/problematic left hand?



not sure, one lever is the hub brake the other is the caliper but with a locking clip on it kind of like a hand brake.


----------



## grhm (14 Oct 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> not sure, one lever is the hub brake the other is the caliper but with a locking clip on it kind of like a hand brake.



That's exactly what ours has - two brakes, hub and rim, operating on the front wheel - except it one lever per side.

Oh and the locking clip is broken so no handbrake  until I fit the new pair of parking brake levers I got in the post this week (thanks to Catrike UK).


----------



## Tharg2007 (14 Oct 2008)

looks like the wheels are steel, is it worth getting alloy ones? anyone got any good links for getting parts for these things?

Also the gears seem odd on this thing, the right grip twists but there are two cables coming from it, can I replace this with another gear changer as well as replace the dérailleur with something more modern, not too modern though is you know what i mean


----------



## Hilldodger (15 Oct 2008)

The problem with these old Pashley's are the rear hubs. They have a plastic bush inside them and once they're worn getting new ones to fit is an arse.

Don't ever ask Pashley for them because there's no guarentee they'll fit. We now make our own.

We do parts for them and refurbish a few every year but we've moved over to the much better Mission trikes.

www.cyclemagic.org.uk


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> The problem with these old Pashley's are the rear hubs. They have a plastic bush inside them and once they're worn getting new ones to fit is an arse.
> 
> Don't ever ask Pashley for them because there's no guarentee they'll fit. We now make our own.
> 
> ...



thanks for the info, do you also supply parts? just so I can add you to my little black book


----------



## Jitendrakumar (15 Oct 2008)

Hi


I am jitendra from india and I am looking for gas powered bikes its must be welcome in this era. Because now we need change something likes this. I really love the elitism in an electric bike forum. With the help of this forum we can judge about a best one.

jitendra kumar


_________________________________________________________________


Capture One Auto Transport


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

Jitendrakumar said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I am jitendra from india and I am looking for gas powered bikes its must be welcome in this era. Because now we need change something likes this. I really love the elitism in an electric bike forum. With the help of this forum we can judge about a best one.
> ...



:?::?: WTF??? GAS? Electric?


----------



## Hilldodger (15 Oct 2008)

Tharg2007 said:



> thanks for the info, do you also supply parts? just so I can add you to my little black book



We can supply new and second hand parts


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> We can supply new and second hand parts



advice too ?


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

Hilldodger, about these hubs, would it be easy enough to replace the wheel with an alloy one? would it fit on the axle? do you sell wheels?


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (15 Oct 2008)

Will I be seeing you on the commute on this soon?????


----------



## Tharg2007 (15 Oct 2008)

might not be for a while, waiting for wheels, also will only ride this one in dry weather.


----------



## mickle (15 Oct 2008)

We have the tandem version of your picador. It's wicked. And a bit rubbish.


----------



## Hilldodger (15 Oct 2008)

Tharg2007 said:


> Hilldodger, about these hubs, would it be easy enough to replace the wheel with an alloy one? would it fit on the axle? do you sell wheels?



If the hubs are ok - ie, no play on the axle - then just get the wheels rebuild with alloy rims on the hubs. You can go for a metric 406mm size wiich will be easier for finding tyres.

If the hubs have play in them they will gradually get worse until the bike is unrideable. The hub bushes will then need replacing and that's when the fun begins. We'd need to have the machine to do the work.


----------



## jeannie (9 Sep 2016)

Hilldodger said:


> The problem with these old Pashley's are the rear hubs. They have a plastic bush inside them and once they're worn getting new ones to fit is an arse.
> 
> Don't ever ask Pashley for them because there's no guarentee they'll fit. We now make our own.
> 
> ...


Hello, I can't seem to get on to this site-www.cyclemagic.org.uk, really wanted to save it, as i have a pashley 20 trike, and its hard to find parts. thanks jeannie


----------



## raleighnut (9 Sep 2016)

jeannie said:


> Hello, I can't seem to get on to this site-www.cyclemagic.org.uk, really wanted to save it, as i have a pashley 20 trike, and its hard to find parts. thanks jeannie


Cyclemagic sadly closed down (they were great BTW)

For advice and sourcing parts @mickle may be able to help.


----------



## Lelly (13 Jul 2018)

I have just bought one!!! Googled and this post came up and so have only just joined this site!!
I shall watch this thread with interest and see how your baby develops.





Here is mine, which will be delivered on Thursday.


----------



## Embr377 (27 Jul 2018)

We have just bought a very tired looking pashley picador my husband as some work to do.
Our question is should the back tyres be solid rubber? ]


----------



## raleighnut (28 Jul 2018)

Embr377 said:


> We have just bought a very tired looking pashley picador my husband as some work to do.
> Our question is should the back tyres be solid rubber? ]


No, but maybe someone has fitted 'airless' tyres.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Jul 2018)

That was my first thought too. Which would be odd, as the rear wheels on a trike are easy to change tyres / tubes on.


----------



## Embr377 (28 Jul 2018)

Thank you very much it needs a lot of work but now we know will order right parts


----------



## Tracy (10 Aug 2018)

I have one of these too. A red one I bought from our local hub. They stripped the electrics off it so it's just manual now. It's lovely for a slow leisurely tootle. 
Cant wait for Halloween. I'm going to be billy the puppet from saw haha.


----------

